# Trojan Fight Wear



## TroJan Fight Wear

Been a while Fella's but finally we are back! Ready to get back with the program. had a major issue with Copyright infringements, We eventually won the case so Trojan is back and finally ready for Business! Tshirts, Shorts and Gloves have been ordered and shall be ready very very soon!

A very exciting time for us and cant wait to get the Pics of the Fight Gear up so you lot can have a look and start purchasing.

The website is in the process of a re-vamp. A brand new look and easy to use.

Look forward to hearing from you all...

Dom


----------



## marc

Thought you'd gone for good, welcome back : )


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Oh back with vengeance Marc! Hope your well...


----------



## Razorstorm

Welcome back, I look forward to ridiculously late night posts and trollage


----------



## marc

Yep mate all is good with me, when you have your designs ready throw them up on the forum


----------



## SanshouMatt

Blimey, I was just looking at your posts from a while back the other day! Good to see you back on the site mate!


----------



## BRUN

yup get some pics up asap


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Haha! No late nights anymore Tom but im sure some trollage can be dished out just for you 

Yeh Marc/Brun will do! just waitin on the Stock to arrive now then the finished result will be posted up, give the MMA UK forum a Exclusive lol 

And cheers Matt i look forward to reading your ongoing wisdom! lol...


----------



## ewrayzor

can't wait to see your gear finally!


----------



## MgMax

About time lol. Welcome back


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Cheers fella's! Worth the wait i Promise! Good to be back!!


----------



## Hutton

any updates?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Stocks on the way!!! Not long now!


----------



## Hutton

how long untill the websites up and running?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Website is ready to launch! I will be releasing it when the stocks arrived and the Fight Wear photo's have been uploaded for the store. Stock should be arriving in 32 Days and counting...


----------



## cashconverter

Any update or have you aborted the business?


----------

